# New here... meet my dumbos



## furryangina (Nov 20, 2012)

I've got 3 dumbos--all different ages, just sort of happened that way.

Lunchbox (beige berkshire, 8 mos)








Io (himalayan, 6 weeks)








Rorschach (blue mismarked hooded, 4 mos)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I loooove them.


----------



## IndyYawns! (Oct 30, 2012)

Sweet! Dumbos look totally ridiculous and adorable in their giant ears as babies.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

What sweet looking little ones!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I love them--so cute! I am a HUGE Dumbo fan I currently have 5 and am about to get 2 more baby boys in a couple of weeks! Enjoy them.


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the pictures! I would like to have dumbos someday, they are just so adorable!!


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*I really like dumbos, the ears are big of course. but they have a slightly different facial structure as well. it's a little wider, with a slightly more roman nose effect that I think makes them look friendlier. top ear fancy rats have a more inquisitive look.*


----------



## furryangina (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks all! Check out the human analogue of the Dumbo varient: http://www.ratbehavior.org/DumboRatMutation.htm


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very cute!!! ;d


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Great names. welcome to the forum.


----------

